# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Advise on setting up a 2ft planted shrimp tank

## Wackytpt

After reading up and chatting with some shrimps owner.

I am intending to set up a simple shrimp planted tank.

Still deciding to keep taiwan fire shirmp or step into the "dark side" of CRS.

The obstacle is that I don't have a chiller currently.

My intended setup tank is a 2ft 5 plan tank.

I need some advise.

Substrate

I am deciding which soil is suitable. My current options are

1. I got a packed of used ADA africana and amazonia mixed soil
2. Got some new amazonia 
3. Get new soil suitable for shirmps. If so, which one to get? Currently in consideration is the shrimps soil from Silane, Azoo soil, any others to recommend?

Plants

I intend to use maybe 2 or 3 types of plants.

fissidens nobilis on mesh and driftwood.
mini needle java fern

Scaping
Anyone one got recommendation which website has sample for reference? Marle, I saw in your post that you get yours from a taiwan blog. Can share?


Filteration

1. Get Canister? If get which one?
2. Ebi's method. Canister, HOF and UGF. Ebi can share more on this.
3. Hamburg MAtten Filter (http://www.janrigter.nl/mattenfilter/)

Chiller or Fan
1. Fan what one is good? Currently got a Gen X one.
2. Chiller? which model and Hp?

Shrimps
Either Taiwan Fire Red or CRS

Anyone can advise. 

Thanks

Cheers

----------


## ciaossu

soil and plant should be ok. scaping wise you might want to keep it as simple as possible, as this would make your counting of stocks more easier. filteration it's better to get a canister. jebao,eheim and etc should be alright. ehiem is much more expensive. if you intend to keep TWRS a fan is enough but if you intend to keep CRS, chiller is a must. if you intend to keep both, chiller is also must hehe :Grin: . as for chiller resun cl 280 is good enough for 2ft. you might want to take note of the flowrate too before you get a canister to suit it.

actually chiller is not a must if you can maintain your tank temperature between 23-25

just my 2 cents  :Embarassed:

----------


## marle

Hey Wackytpt, good to hear that you are venturing into shrimps as well. I just got a male Breitbinden too.  :Grin: 

Soil: I'll go for ADA Amazonia 2 or Azoo Soil. I am currently using Africana but i feel that shrimps colour look best with dark substrate and Africana's pH goes too low for shrimps especially at startups. Had to add coral chips to buffer. Another thing for substrate is the thickness, the thicker the better for beneficial bacteria's growth. 

Plants: I am not too sure about java ferns, heard nasty things when mixed with sensitive shrimps. But its still a myth for me.

Scaping:
Website you requested:
http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/joedanmix...ev=224&next=82

Filtration: canister, ios, sump. All are good i think, see which is most convenient for you. The more the merrier when it comes to filtration.

If crs the its Chiller.Chiller.Chiller. (Depends on your budget).

Happy shrimping!

----------


## Wackytpt

Great to hear you found a male breithbinden. It is one of my favourite apisto. The one I gotten got very nice blood throat cheek. 

Currently I got a packet of used Amazonia / Africana mix. Used to use it for my apisto. Can I used it and top up need ADA amazonia on the top?

What is the suggested thickness for soil?

Such a pity for me that I can't used your centre piece for my tank. Did have something in mind for it. But do post it when your new tank is ready.

Cheers

----------


## Spid

Welcoming shrimping pal. 

Thicker the gravel will be better if your talking about a long stable tank which going last you for quite some time. 

Cycling part I guess you should know. The longer the better and haste usually brings trouble.  :Laughing:

----------


## silane

> What is the suggested thickness for soil?


If you want to keep Taiwan Fire Red/Sukura, a thin layer of soil will do. 5mm thickness will do, and such thickness of soil will result in not so acidic water, which is good for neocaridina shrimp.

I have a tank of Fire Red, just 3mm thickness of Dennerle quartz, hence soil/gravel for neocaridina is not critical, just need to keep the ph at around 6.8


If for CRS, thicker soil is better, like Spid said, but stabilising them at initial stage is alway a headache.

----------


## marle

This really shouldn't be here, but hope this helps.


_Source: Fish Practical UK..borders..oops._

Sorry you might have to squint your eyes.

----------


## Ebi

Hi Wacky-san,

Sorry for the late reply. Was busy yesterday.

Here's the food ("meat"-based) i mentioned. Don't ask me what the ingredients are, i can't read japanese.
My shrimps don't seem to like Mosura Excel though.

For plant-based food i feed Mosura CRS Specialty Food and boiled spinach. I know there isn't much nutritional value in "very" boiled spinach, but they seem to go crazy over it, hence will boil them the spinach once a week or so.  :Grin: 

Attachment 16047

By the way, here's a quick foto of the shrimps "fighting" over the efish food. (Sorry for the lousy foto. Still waiting to get a good camera for close-ups shots) These buggers normally will walk away when the bigger mosuras come for the food, but they won't budge much when i feed these pellets.  :Surprised: 

Attachment 16049

----------


## Ebi

About my filtration. As spoken, there's nothing unusual.

The UGF is by air pump.

The Cannister suctions through 4 x sponges, delivers through the chiller to discharge to the 2 x HOF at one end and routed to flow through the HOF, finally discharging back into the tank via the "waterfall".

There isn't much mechanical filtration here, mostly biological filtration.
I do the mechanical cleaning during water changes. Due to the volume available, I can easily do a 10-15 litre water change without affecting the water parameters too much or causing too much discomfort to the shrimps.

Hope this helps. OK got to go for dinner now. Will check back in later when have time.

----------


## ahdex

> This really shouldn't be here, but hope this helps.
> 
> 
> _Source: Fish Practical UK..borders..oops._
> 
> Sorry you might have to squint your eyes.


 
Thank for copying the page for us to see, it save me some money.

----------


## Wackytpt

> Welcoming shrimping pal. 
> 
> Thicker the gravel will be better if your talking about a long stable tank which going last you for quite some time. 
> 
> Cycling part I guess you should know. The longer the better and haste usually brings trouble.


How long will the cycling period me? I intend to used used ADA substrate with top up of new ADA substrate over it? Can't wait to get more quality Taiwan Fire Red from you.




> If you want to keep Taiwan Fire Red/Sukura, a thin layer of soil will do. 5mm thickness will do, and such thickness of soil will result in not so acidic water, which is good for neocaridina shrimp.
> 
> I have a tank of Fire Red, just 3mm thickness of Dennerle quartz, hence soil/gravel for neocaridina is not critical, just need to keep the ph at around 6.8
> 
> 
> If for CRS, thicker soil is better, like Spid said, but stabilising them at initial stage is alway a headache.


Silane,

Dennerle quartz are neutral on PH, so you just PH solution to maintain the PH at 6.8 is it?






> This really shouldn't be here, but hope this helps.
> 
> 
> _Source: Fish Practical UK..borders..oops._
> 
> Sorry you might have to squint your eyes.


Hi Marle,

Which month publication is that? Can't really see it properly. Might want to buy the magzine instead.




> Hi Wacky-san,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. Was busy yesterday.
> 
> Here's the food ("meat"-based) i mentioned. Don't ask me what the ingredients are, i can't read japanese.
> My shrimps don't seem to like Mosura Excel though.
> 
> For plant-based food i feed Mosura CRS Specialty Food and boiled spinach. I know there isn't much nutritional value in "very" boiled spinach, but they seem to go crazy over it, hence will boil them the spinach once a week or so. 
> 
> ...


Is this the new japanese product that you told me?





> About my filtration. As spoken, there's nothing unusual.
> 
> The UGF is by air pump.
> 
> The Cannister suctions through 4 x sponges, delivers through the chiller to discharge to the 2 x HOF at one end and routed to flow through the HOF, finally discharging back into the tank via the "waterfall".
> 
> There isn't much mechanical filtration here, mostly biological filtration.
> I do the mechanical cleaning during water changes. Due to the volume available, I can easily do a 10-15 litre water change without affecting the water parameters too much or causing too much discomfort to the shrimps.
> 
> Hope this helps. OK got to go for dinner now. Will check back in later when have time.


Where do you put your filter media like biohome? In the HOF? Is it necessary to use undergravel filter if I already got the canister? Is a 2213 sufficient for now? Tank should be tentative for Taiwan Fire Red and maybe lowe end CRS.

----------


## marle

The current article!

----------


## Wackytpt

Where can I buy the magazine ?

----------


## marle

Borders @ wheelock!

----------


## silane

> Silane,
> Dennerle quartz are neutral on PH, so you just PH solution to maintain the PH at 6.8 is it?


Yes, you maybe you can do that, but I dont like chemicals or use products not poven for shrimps, theortically it will lower pH,but what chemical are they, how they react with shrimps, this is hard to say.

I use peat moss soaked water or a cycled tank with driftwood, the ph will be around 7, good for neocaridina like cherry.

There is no big science in keeping cherry, the setup can be very easy and low cost.

I have 2 setup:

Taiwan Fire Red F1/F2
- 2ft tank
- thin layer of Dennerl quartz
- driftwood with moss
- sponge filter
- 100 or so shrimps
TWFR has been breeding for 2 generations and this setup is also seem good for Atyposis, which I have 3 white bands mini Atyposis in that tank also.

Chocolate Shrimps
- 1ft cube
- bare bottom
- driftwood with moss
- sponge filter
- floating hornwort
- 30+ shrimps
It has been a few week, there is no casualty, females molted and pregnant and I have confidence this simple setup works well.

----------


## Wackytpt

Silane,

Thanks for the advise.

What is the ideal PH level for Fire Red?

----------


## silane

It depends on your seup, if bare or think quartz, a little lower then 7 will do. If use soil (thin layer will do), 6.X will be good. Generally, higher pH has better color.

Fire red can adapt to wide range of pH, effortlessly, gravel will offer u the pH, there is no need to increase the pH with pH up powder, then inject CO2 to lower it.

----------


## Wackytpt

Thanks for the advise. 

Then I think I will use my current ada substrate. 

And do a simple planted scape with driftwood for the shrimps.

----------


## silane

You are welcome.

Anywhere is your tank posted in the forum??

----------


## Wackytpt

For this shrimp tank?

It is still in the process as I need to look for a canister filter.

Will post picture once it is done.

Any chance of any recommendation of any website that has a shrimp planted scape?

The current few I saw the concept is very simple as I think it is for the availability to located the shrimps and spot any death.

Cheers

----------


## silane

You may want to take a look at these tanks and pictures from novina of Poland:

I would say these are shrimps tanks with plant:



This is planted tank with shrimps from my Jap friend, Kochi:


Personally, I just have no luck with plants, they ate almost every plant in my tanks, including downoi, Echinodorus and even string moss.

----------


## Wackytpt

Novina's tank filteration looks interesting.

Is it the Hamburg MAtten Filter?

You mean your crs ate all the plants?

Power man.

Thanks for the reference.

----------


## silane

Yah, that is a HMF.

My CRS ate most of my plants, but moss, livewort and such they left it alone.

----------


## Wackytpt

I am still toying the idea if I should do A HMF or canister? or do a combination of both.

Currently doing a HMF for my corydoras tank.

I understand CRS love vegetables thus the interest for plants.

----------


## silane

More setup for u to see:

flashsilva from Lisbon:

This guy tank is very green, very nice. I would consider this is "planted tank for shrimp".


seetharam from Bangalore, 

CRS with CO2 injection

----------


## Wackytpt

The Last tank is what we can a planted tank. Haha....

----------


## Ebi

> Is this the new japanese product that you told me?


Hi Wacky-san,

Yes that's the Jap shrimp food I was talking about. It's new to me but don't think it's new on the market. Maybe other users can chip in on comments.

By the way, realised got "snooked" again by the seller. It appears that this is not "meat" based after all. OK for me though as long as the shrimps like it.
The translation reads:




> *[Materials]* Brown algae extract, diatomaceous earth, alginate, lactic acid [component] nitrogen, phosphate, silicate, iron, manganese, molybdenum, arginine, lysine, leucine, isoleucine, valine, alanine, glycine, glutamic acid, aspartic acid, cystine More


Anyway here's the translated link http://translate.google.com/translat...z%3D1I7GPEA_en if you prefer to read it. Think shouldn't be too difficult to understand the J-English  :Grin:

----------


## Wackytpt

Ebi,

Can explain more about your filteration of the link from canister to Hang On filter.

From my understanding your filter is only loaded with sponge and cotton right?

Then the filter medias in the Hang on Filter?

----------


## Ebi

> Where do you put your filter media like biohome? In the HOF? Is it necessary to use undergravel filter if I already got the canister? Is a 2213 sufficient for now? Tank should be tentative for Taiwan Fire Red and maybe lowe end CRS.


Biohome in the last tray of cannister and HOF.
HOF also contains mineral & coral chips.

Filtration *capacity* is primarily dependent on the bio-load.
Filtration *type* is more a personal preference, e.g. budget/space constraints, simplicity, etc. (I use UGF additionally due to the simplicity and very low cost, air-pump operated and the substrate is the filter media. It also acts as a back up in case the cannister clogs while I am out of town)
It's always prudent to provide a slightly higher filtration capacity than is calculated/required to compensate for the efficiency loss due to routing and dirt due to normal operations.
Anyway for biological filtration, volume of the filtration media takes precedent over the flow capacity.

Hope this helps.

----------


## Wackytpt

How about the Hamburg MAtten Filter method?

Have you read it?

Which combination should i used?

----------


## Ebi

> Ebi,
> 
> Can explain more about your filteration of the link from canister to Hang On filter.
> 
> From my understanding your filter is only loaded with sponge and cotton right?
> 
> Then the filter medias in the Hang on Filter?


No Sir, the sponge is the suction piece. Some call it bio-sponge or something like that. For me it's just sponge. It's not part of the cannister filter package.

Actually it is sold as an air-operated sponge filter. I bought it just for the sponge and the suction tube (to replace the original suction piece of the cannister), the rest of the filter pack is "discarded".

I wanted the very fine suction sponge to rid the water of suspended "debris" before it goes into the cannister to prevent clogging the media, especially the biohome. Also I can avoid having to waste prime real estate (read as cannister volume) just to put some sponge/wool to trap debris. There is no wool or sponge inside all my filters.

----------


## Wackytpt

Ebi,

I can't really understand. Sorry.

Any picture for reference or one of these days can I pop by to see your setup?

Haha

----------


## Ebi

> How about the Hamburg MAtten Filter method?
> 
> Have you read it?
> 
> Which combination should i used?


Errr... afraid I have yet to read the stuff. I went into the site, saw the long write up and decided I'll read it another time  :Opps: 

Anyway, you have to decide what you want from the filtration system to make a good selection.

If it was more mechanical filtration, then a higher flow capacity and good water circulation is preferred to rid the "debris".

If it was more biological filtration you desire, then the filtration (media) volume is more important. In fact you would prefer a slower flow to let the water stay a little longer in the filter housing/casing.

For shrimps I don't think mechanical filtration is required much since they don't produce as much waste from excretions and food wastes as fishes.

----------


## Ebi

> Ebi,
> 
> I can't really understand. Sorry.
> 
> Any picture for reference or one of these days can I pop by to see your setup?
> 
> Haha


 
Here's a pic I hijacked from Sianzation's page (hope he doesn't mind) that shows the black suction sponge at the right back corner (Only diff from mine is i use a larger piece)
Attachment 16076

The sponge filters are sold commercially as air-operated sponge/foam filters. See pic.
Attachment 16077

Did you also see the green rain bar (top left) in Sianzation's pic? Well instead of the rain bar, I just piped that discharge into the HOF and the water goes back into the tank via the "waterfall". Hope you can get the idea. I don't have the camera with me now and my hp cable is in the office, the stupid iphone bluethooth won't "discover" my laptop :Flame:  so no pic for now :Embarassed:

----------


## b0r3db3ar

> Yes, you maybe you can do that, but I dont like chemicals or use products not poven for shrimps, theortically it will lower pH,but what chemical are they, how they react with shrimps, this is hard to say.
> 
> I use peat moss soaked water or a cycled tank with driftwood, the ph will be around 7, good for neocaridina like cherry.
> 
> There is no big science in keeping cherry, the setup can be very easy and low cost.
> 
> I have 2 setup:
> 
> Taiwan Fire Red F1/F2
> ...


Hi bro, just curious, how do you do maintenance for the above 2 tanks? Do you gravel vacuum? May i also know the water change regime? I have much to learn.. :Opps:

----------


## silane

> I am still toying the idea if I should do A HMF or canister? or do a combination of both.
> 
> Currently doing a HMF for my corydoras tank.
> 
> I understand CRS love vegetables thus the interest for plants.


You are keeping firered? HMF is more then enough, my neocaridina tanks just have sponge filters.

----------


## silane

> Hi bro, just curious, how do you do maintenance for the above 2 tanks? Do you gravel vacuum? May i also know the water change regime? I have much to learn..


I don't have something fixed..

Like that Fire Red tank, I have not been changing, But the Chocolate shrimp tank, I have been changing 15% once a week. No Vaccum is needed, a little layer of gravel will hide the wastes.

----------


## Wackytpt

Thanks Silane and Ebi for your inputs.

I finally gotten a 2213.

I should be doing a 2213 with the outlet discharge through a HOF

and the Hamburg MAtten Filter.

Hopefully I will be free this weekend to start it. =)

----------


## silane

Or inlet hidding behind HMF sponge?

----------


## Wackytpt

Silane,

Will consider that suggestion.

Thanks man.

----------


## silane

Any work done on weekend? Any update?

----------


## Fuzzy

> For this shrimp tank?
> 
> It is still in the process as I need to look for a canister filter.
> 
> Will post picture once it is done.
> 
> Any chance of any recommendation of any website that has a shrimp planted scape?
> 
> The current few I saw the concept is very simple as I think it is for the availability to located the shrimps and spot any death.
> ...



Also for serious breeders, it makes it much easier to remove individual CRS that you do not want to continue breeding in that tank.

----------


## Wackytpt

> Any work done on weekend? Any update?


Almost gonna everything that I need. Just left the black sponge for thre HMF. 

Should be starting it next week. 

Hehe..

----------


## eeeeemo

can't wait to see your updates =)
i just did a hmf myself today.
lucky i bumped into silane at c328 or id have gotten the wrong sized black sponge...

if you haven't gotten yours, try to find the ones with fine holes..
or your shrimplets will get sucked in.

will update mine on another thread soon.

----------


## Wackytpt

Dear all,

Finally I have just finished setting up the tank.

Will try to post pictures once the water clear up.



Hi Eeeemo,

There is only one type of black sponge filter wool that is has the size and small thickness to create the HMF for small tank like 1ft or 2ft.

----------


## eeeeemo

i bought the one which is vvv thick.. but fine enough for shrimps to not get sucked in. trying to upload the photos in a new thread now.

----------


## Wackytpt

Actually don't need to get the extremely thick one.

The one i gotten is from Daz and it is only 3cm thick. It is the most thinest that I can fine. And it is working fine. Already tested in another tank.

----------


## eeeeemo

do you have a holder to hold the sponge in place?
i used thick one so it wedges there and doesn't move.
pics pics please!

----------


## Wackytpt

It can wedge to the side with no problem. haha

Haha... watch on your IM lingo. 

Hint "pic pic"

----------


## eeeeemo

! sorry. haha i will take note.

what is the pump that you're using?
flowrate?

----------


## Wackytpt

I am using double filtration.

First one is using HMF.



Image taken from http://www.deters-ing.de/Filtertechnik/Mattenfilter.htm

Second one is using a 2213 with outlet through a HOF to let the water drip into the water. (This method I learned from Ebi)

Cheers

----------


## bundopeace

hi, What is HOF.?
The site is in german. Is there an english site that describes this filtration technique?

----------


## Wackytpt

Hi,

here is the english website.

http://www.janrigter.nl/mattenfilter/

----------


## Wackytpt

Dear all,

Here is the update of my tank. In the end, I didn't do a planted shrimp tank but a semi one.

Tank Setup



Substrate

1. ADA Amazonia II 

Plants

Petite Nanas
fissidens nobilis on mesh and driftwood.
mini needle java fern
Marino Balls

Filteration & Equipment

1. Eheim 2213 (Linked outlet to Hang on Filter Casing)

Hang On Filter



2. Hamburg MAtten Filter
3. Fan

Fauna

1. Taiwan Fire Red

Mummy to be Taiwan Fire Red Shrimp (Pardon the poor shot as didn't setup the proper photography setup)


2. Corydoras Hastatus
3. L144 ( will take them out in the near future)

Enjoy the updates and thanks to fellow bros like Jojoe, Spid, Ebi, Marle & Silane for the advise.

Feel free to comment.

Next quest is to look for more quality fire red shirmps.

Cheers
Nicholas

----------


## jojoe

Finally see shrimp. 
Keep it up, breed more to upgrade bigger tank.

Haha

----------


## Wackytpt

Thanks for initial advise and help man.

I am very excited to see the pregnant shrimp. 

Hope to see more of it. 

haha..

Then tank will be in time for Chinese New Year.

Ang Ang Swee Swee.. (Pardon the local dialect)

Haha

----------


## ciaossu

finally able to see your setup :Smile:  nice shot btw. your shrimp really "ang ang" can share where you got them?

----------


## Wackytpt

My Taiwan Fire Red are from Spid and another bro who gotten in some from taiwan.

Cheers

----------


## silane

> 


This piece is awesome, it must be from Spid.

----------


## Wackytpt

Thanks Silane for your compliment. 

There could be a high chance it might be from Spid.

My shrimps were gotten from 2 sources only.

I believe you should have similar or even better quality since your passion are invertebrates.

Cheers

----------


## silane

I have to admit that this piece from Spid is really good and hard to come by. For the other sources of yours, I have seen his quality, it is sort of like from LFS.

----------


## Wackytpt

Hope more will produce like that.

Then I will be a happy man sitting in front of my tank and looking at them.

Got to said that pictures from You and Spid re-ignite my passion to keep them again. 

And hope Singapore LFS or breeder can get in/breed such quality TFR.

Cheers

----------


## silane

Many has bought FR and they breed, unfornately, not many are able to breed shrimps that is high quality TWFR standard. The throw out is quite high even from high quality TWFR.

----------


## Wackytpt

Thanks for the point out.

Learn something new.

----------


## eeeeemo

hey your shrimps look fabulous!!! and i like the placement of your driftwood!
time for my own shrimp tank to buck up. right now only have one or two malayans inside to test water...

what is your maintenance regime going to be like?
do you have to roll the marimo balls around?

----------


## Ebi

Finally we get to see your setup. Nice Tank and nice shrimps. Did you pour red gloss paint on the shrimp?  :Grin: 
Really nice TWFR. Hope you get a bunch of similar quality offsprings as Hong Bao...  :Wink: 

By the way, is that the nisso tank you were talking about?

----------


## Spid

> Dear all,
> 
> Here is the update of my tank. In the end, I didn't do a planted shrimp tank but a semi one.
> 
> Tank Setup
> 
> 
> 
> Substrate
> ...


That piece is so disgusting! HaHa. That macro shot simply kills me! 

Wonderful shot there and I can tell you that tank seemed to be a wonderful breeding place for those guys. Good job!

----------


## marle

Hi Wackytpt,

great to see your breeding tank! my bet is more people will want to get TWFR after seeing your pics!

----------


## eeeeemo

do twfr breed in 28degC??

----------


## Wackytpt

> hey your shrimps look fabulous!!! and i like the placement of your driftwood!
> time for my own shrimp tank to buck up. right now only have one or two malayans inside to test water...
> 
> what is your maintenance regime going to be like?
> do you have to roll the marimo balls around?


Regular water change and will need to roll the marimo balls.




> Finally we get to see your setup. Nice Tank and nice shrimps. Did you pour red gloss paint on the shrimp? 
> Really nice TWFR. Hope you get a bunch of similar quality offsprings as Hong Bao... 
> 
> By the way, is that the nisso tank you were talking about?


Thanks for the comment. Shrimps is as real as it is. I didn't do any photoshop to the colour of it. I do hope I can get quality ones. But some expert gave me pointers it is not easy to breed quality one.

Yes this is the nisso tank (Actually it is 5 plan) tank.




> That piece is so disgusting! HaHa. That macro shot simply kills me! 
> 
> Wonderful shot there and I can tell you that tank seemed to be a wonderful breeding place for those guys. Good job!


Can arrange to come take some picture of your shrimps. Haha. Or you t-loan me some to shoot. 




> Hi Wackytpt,
> 
> great to see your breeding tank! my bet is more people will want to get TWFR after seeing your pics!


I am luckily that members in the forum assist me in getting them and letting go some to me.




> do twfr breed in 28degC??




My current temperature is between 26.3 to around 27? At times can hit 25.6.

Cheers

----------


## Ebi

Hi Wackytpt san,

These are the Clithon Coronas I was talking about. Think they are also called horned nerites, bumblebee or porcupine snails, etc. Not sure if there is any difference though.

They do a terrific job of cleaning out the algae from the glass and sponge, but the shrimp tank soft water conditions may not be conducive to the snails. Anyway they only breed in brackish water so no worries about over-population issues.

There's quite a lot of write up on these snails on the internet. Actually they can be found in the estuaries of our local shorelines as well (read from an article by our local nature guys but can't find the link now  :Embarassed: )
Here's the weblink where i got the foto: http://www.leopardaquatic.com/shrimpsnail.html

Attachment 16568

----------


## silane

Blackish water snails are not suitable for shrimps tank with acidic water. The shells will be corruded or pitted after a period of time in such water.

----------


## Wackytpt

Hi Silane,

Is there any alage eater fauna that we can introduce into a shrimp tank?

Cheers

----------


## silane

Hi Nic,

You can use virgin snail. I like to use Ramhorn, put a young small one into a tank. They can be hard working when get bigger.

Select a small ramhorn before sexual maturity and put in your shrimp tank to prevent them from breeding.

----------


## Wackytpt

Silane,

Point noted. 

But won't the ramhorn snail's shell faced the same problem as the horned nerites?

Or they need different water parameters?

Thanks

----------


## Ebi

Hi Wackytpt-san,

Thanks for the "stuff" and tour. Still in quarantine though. Think will remain in quarantine until I rid the tanks of all hydras.  :Sad:

----------


## silane

> Silane,
> 
> Point noted. 
> 
> But won't the ramhorn snail's shell faced the same problem as the horned nerites?
> 
> Or they need different water parameters?
> 
> Thanks


They maybe roughened in some cases, not as bad as nerites snail in acidic water shrimp tanks.

----------

